

StackOverflow down? - akavel
http://www.isup.me/stackoverflow.com

======
akavel
Up already. More from <http://stackoverflow.com>: "Stack Overflow will be
read-only briefly around 5PM UTC while we move some servers to a different
rack. We _really_ hope this works."

And some comments on another "isup?" site:
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/stackoverflow.com.html#comme...](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/stackoverflow.com.html#commentstop)

